# New Pricing !



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

I think all of the new pricing should be out this morning.The current 3 series pricing is not where it always is,so I think by 9am EST it should be there along with the '08 5 er


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2005)

It's past 9 AM - any news??


----------



## mcg-doc (May 3, 2005)

Waiting...Patiently


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

mcg-doc said:


> Waiting...Patiently


It is only 8:40 AM in Illinois...


----------



## angina (Mar 29, 2006)

new pricing? they have new ED pricing already?


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

It is now 9:15AM CST in Texas.....10:15AM EST in New Jooyzee and New Yawk...

*Wo ist die preisen?? Ganz schnell machen!!!!!*

Cheers,


----------



## acf69 (Oct 2, 2006)

mwagner1 said:


> *Wo sind die Preisen?? Ganz schnell bitte!!!!!*


Fixed that :thumbup:


----------



## Karin (Jan 24, 2007)

acf69 said:


> Fixed that :thumbup:


Almost. Correct grammar would be:

Wo sind die Preise?? Ganz schnell bitte!!!!!


----------



## acf69 (Oct 2, 2006)

Karin said:


> Almost. Correct grammar would be:
> 
> Wo sind die Preise?? Ganz schnell bitte!!!!!


:slap: Thanks for the correction :thumbup: I guess me partially living there and having a German wife (and a teacher for that matter) didn't make my German good enough


----------



## Karin (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey, I'm already impressed that you speak German that well.  Haven't met many Americans yet who do. But then: if it wouldn't happen to be my native language then I would probably not have bothered to learn it either...


----------



## 4-series (Oct 7, 2006)

New pricing interesting.. I wonder if i got a deal on mine or i should have waited...


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

acf69 said:


> Fixed that :thumbup:


Hey, if you are going to jump all over my German, then let's all constantly fix the NUMEROUS other examples where it is obvious throughout MANY of the forums that some of our fellow 'festers are not _totally_ fluent in English:rofl: Or, careful with spelling!!!!

Cheers,


----------



## acf69 (Oct 2, 2006)

mwagner1 said:


> Hey, if you are going to jump all over my German, then let's all constantly fix the NUMEROUS other examples where it is obvious throughout MANY of the forums that some of our fellow 'festers are not _totally_ fluent in English:rofl: Or, careful with spelling!!!!
> 
> Cheers,


Oops, I received another :slap:

I deserve it though.

Karin: I am not American, that explains a lot


----------



## bkirk (Jan 28, 2007)

what exactly changed with the pricing on the 3 series? i can't seem to find any changes on the BMW website....


(please forgive my ignorance)


----------



## simpsmk (Sep 8, 2006)

Any word on the new 2008 5 series pricing? I'm particularly interested in the 535i and the 535xiT. 

Also, does anyone have a feel for when the earliest ED dates will/should be? Do you think both cars be available at the same time?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## maug1 (Apr 27, 2004)

I am doing an ED on a 535 with a confirmed date of April 13. I an in the same boat as everyone else when it comes to pricing and lease rates--I don't know them. My deal was $xxxx over ED invoice.
Marshall


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. Will keep checking.


----------



## crossbow (Feb 19, 2006)

Any news?


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

It is now 5:32PM (CST) in Texas and 6:32PM on the east coast (EST)...so I guess that we will not see any new pricing today...maybe tomorrow????

Let's hope so!!!!


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

sorry,I was wrong.The dealer network was messed up on Wednesday & Thursday and it has removed some of the pricing,so I thought we were getting the new pricing....Oops,but it should still be soon.


----------



## newride (Jan 1, 2007)

*effect on May ED?*

I've recently reached an agreement with a dealer for an out the door price (based on the 8/1/06 wholesale pricing) for a May ED on a 3 series, should I expect this pricing change to effect my deal or would a dealer of repute stick with the agreed price?

How often does BMW adjust pricing, I assumed it was constant for the model year?


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

newride said:


> I've recently reached an agreement with a dealer for an out the door price (based on the 8/1/06 wholesale pricing) for a May ED on a 3 series, should I expect this pricing change to effect my deal or would a dealer of repute stick with the agreed price?
> 
> How often does BMW adjust pricing, I assumed it was constant for the model year?


Was that put on a buyers order and signed by both parties so that each was protected ? I don't know any dealers that would do that as long as it's written on a buyers order,but I'm sure there are some that would cancel that Buyers order so they can charge more on a hot car...makes poor business sense to do that, but there will always be non conforming dealers who give a bad rap to all the good ones. If you've been selling for a while,you hear all of the crazy stories that are out there.......


----------



## cokaer (Sep 19, 2006)

*ED Pricing*

Still anxiously awaiting pricing on the 335xi which I have already ordered with an agreed to amount above ED invoice. Any ideas as to when pricing should be available? I have a confirmed April ED date.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*Hoping for pricing info soon*

bump.


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Still patiently waiting


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

Still unpatiently  waiting for the ED Invoice pricing . E93 on order with a blank signed check at the dealer :yikes: (just kidding). Ordered it on 17 Jan, got production number a few days later, found out yesterday directly from Regensburg it will be manufactured week 12. Life is good!


----------



## cokaer (Sep 19, 2006)

AZ-BMW said:


> Still unpatiently  waiting for the ED Invoice pricing . E93 on order with a blank signed check at the dealer :yikes: (just kidding). Ordered it on 17 Jan, got production number a few days later, found out yesterday directly from Regensburg it will be manufactured week 12. Life is good!


I also ordered ED on 1/17 (335xi) at an agreed to amount above ED invoice and got a production number couple of days later.

I'm picking up early April but the car is still listed as "on order" at bmwusa.com. When will it be changed to "scheduled for production"?


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

The website is notoriously behind what is actually happening. Call BMWNA and they can give you an update. Be sure to have your production number when you call.


----------



## cokaer (Sep 19, 2006)

rmorin49 said:


> The website is notoriously behind what is actually happening. Call BMWNA and they can give you an update. Be sure to have your production number when you call.


How do you get in touch with BMWNA?
Is contact info in my ED packet?


----------



## Brett3 (Oct 29, 2005)

AZ-BMW said:


> Still unpatiently  waiting for the ED Invoice pricing . E93 on order with a blank signed check at the dealer :yikes: (just kidding). Ordered it on 17 Jan, got production number a few days later, found out yesterday directly from Regensburg it will be manufactured week 12. Life is good!


Hey we are picking up on the same day. What does week 12 translate to? Is it the week of March 18th?

-Brett


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Here's the latest from our Marketing Manager..........................

Hi Irv,

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you but I've been out sick for the last few days. Nonetheless, I sent a note out to all of the Sales Managers informing them that pricing won't be out until the end of this month (at the earliest). 

Broderick

and then this..............

Hi Irv,



The 335CXI will not be available until September production. Therefore, you won***8217;t be able to order it until July. Pricing for the 3-Series was addressed in my previous e-mail to you and the same response will hold true for the 5-Series. I know it***8217;s tough not having concrete answers to give customers on pricing but I will ensure that you have the information as soon as I receive it.





Broderick


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Ahhh...they want us to pay $$$$$ yet will NOT give us pricing or even future colors:bawling: ...and are there not 2008 cars going into production starting in March??:dunno: 

Seems to me it would be so easy to go ahead and get all of the pricing out NOW..surely they already know what they are going to charge, or do a few BMW execs sit around a table in a dark and smoky beirhall and decide the pricing on the night night before they post pricing??? :rofl: 

I can see it now...one exec wants the Sports Package for the 550i to be $3500 and the other wants it to be $3200....while one Green Party exec wants the Sports Package removed for environmental reasons..all of the other execs start hitting the Greenie:rofl: 

Cheers,


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Contact w/BMWNA*



cokaer said:


> How do you get in touch with BMWNA?
> Is contact info in my ED packet?


Call the customer relations number from the website. They are usually very helpful.


----------



## bimmerguy288 (Feb 28, 2006)

mwagner1 said:


> I can see it now...one exec wants the Sports Package for the 550i to be $3500 and the other wants it to be $3200....while one Green Party exec wants the Sports Package removed for environmental reasons..all of the other execs start hitting the Greenie:rofl:
> 
> Cheers,


You are killing me...


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

cokaer said:


> I also ordered ED on 1/17 (335xi) at an agreed to amount above ED invoice and got a production number couple of days later.
> 
> I'm picking up early April but the car is still listed as "on order" at bmwusa.com. When will it be changed to "scheduled for production"?


The car probably won't be produced until later in Feb., so even if the website is really up to date, you probably won't be scheduled for production until next week or the week after.


----------



## jd6552 (Jan 13, 2007)

Take a look at this thread on www.e90post.com. This provides much detailed information on the order tracking/status.

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=828


----------



## cokaer (Sep 19, 2006)

IrvRobinson said:


> Here's the latest from our Marketing Manager..........................
> Hi Irv,
> Sorry for the delay in getting back to you but I've been out sick for the last few days. Nonetheless, I sent a note out to all of the Sales Managers informing them that pricing won't be out until the end of this month (at the earliest).
> Broderick
> ...


So why did the Canadian 335xi prices come out weeks ago and no US prices?


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm picking up 4/13 and being built in Week 11 almost exactly 30 days prior to pickup. I think this is pretty typical.


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

Brett3 said:


> Hey we are picking up on the same day. What does week 12 translate to? Is it the week of March 18th?


My E93 is being manufactured during week 12 (19-23 March), but my requested delivery date is 20 April. So ~1 month before I need it! Lots of contingency time in case they run into a production line snag or whatever. :thumbup:


----------



## bimmerFUD (Dec 19, 2006)

cokaer said:


> So why did the Canadian 335xi prices come out weeks ago and no US prices?


Maybe they anticipate that the US$ will soon tank.


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

ProRail said:


> ...patiently?


When dealing with the usually dumb and illogical BMW NA, patience is a virtue, young padawan....and patience is a MUST these day...for instance, the 2008 550i starts production in under 10 days..have you seen any pricing? Colors?? How hard would it really be to give us pricing at least a few days *before* production begins?? Hmmm??:rofl:

Go to the BYO on the BMW NA site and you still see 525i and 530i cars....NO new colors, NO new prices, NO 528i or 535 cars...

I have now come to believe that the poor saps who answer the phones in Customer Service (oxymoron??) are just reading from a script and threatened with beheading if they happen to posses/reveal some kernel of knowledge *beyond* what the script tells them or worse, they are just plain DUMB...I will give them the benefit of the doubt on this one 

I have to keep telling myself that my ED is not until the fall, but I still feel for the clients and the CA's who have to deal with an inept bureaucracy who truly seems to NOT care what the CA's are dealing with...:dunno:

Cheers,


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

mwagner1 said:


> Go to the BYO on the BMW NA site and you still see 525i and 530i cars....NO new colors, NO new prices, NO 528i or 535 cars...


In my opinion, this makes sense from a marketing point of view, you wouldn't advertise something that can not be had yet. Imagine Joe Nobody who decides to go on the site today, configures a BYO 535i then goes to a dealer tomorrow to test drive and/or buy it only to be told that those cars don't exist yet. It would be pretty upsetting and damaging to the site credibility. Instead, you can find the "New 5 series" under the "future vehicles" menu, which is the accurate category, for now.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

The E93 has been in production for several weeks and we still don't have pricing.


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

I agree, pricing should have been out for E93 and the new 5-series at least a month ago.


----------



## Mac Daddy (Dec 27, 2006)

the_fox said:


> In my opinion, this makes sense from a marketing point of view, you wouldn't advertise something that can not be had yet. Imagine Joe Nobody who decides to go on the site today, configures a BYO 535i then goes to a dealer tomorrow to test drive and/or buy it only to be told that those cars don't exist yet. It would be pretty upsetting and damaging to the site credibility. Instead, you can find the "New 5 series" under the "future vehicles" menu, which is the accurate category, for now.


It doesn't make sense, because you CANNOT ORDER a 2007 model anymore. You can't get the 08 yet, but it is your only choice if you are ordering your own custom 5-series.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

BMW still has 2007's on the ground and in transit. We're still selling 2007's, so why would BMW want to hurt 2007 sales so early in the build out of the 2007's? It's strategic. As for the E93, it males sense for pricing to be out at least a month out, so figure an early March pricing announcement. Remember the E92 and E70 pricing announcements? There you have it.:thumbup:

To the OP, this thread is the biggest tease.


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

adrian's bmw said:


> BMW still has 2007's on the ground and in transit. We're still selling 2007's, so why would BMW want to hurt 2007 sales so early in the build out of the 2007's? It's strategic. As for the E93, it males sense for pricing to be out at least a month out, so figure an early March pricing announcement. Remember the E92 and E70 pricing announcements? There you have it.:thumbup:
> 
> To the OP, this thread is the biggest tease.


It makes NO sense to not release pricing for a car that starts production in a matter of days....whether or not you are still shipping 2007's. Are you trying to hide something?? The new 550i sedans start production in week 10...that is 9 days from now (counting Saturday's and Sunday's)...As the new options have been announced (new Sports Pack with M Aero Kit and 19" wheels, new colors, etc) who wants to buy an '07 when it will be basically obsolete in two weeks?? Why would I want to buy an '07 when the '08s are out in a short time??

For goodness sakes, please leave the OP alone. He, like you, is only trying to make a living  :rofl:

Cheers,


----------



## Brett3 (Oct 29, 2005)

mwagner1 said:


> It makes NO sense to not release pricing for a car that starts production in a matter of days....whether or not you are still shipping 2007's. Are you trying to hide something?? The new 550i sedans start production in week 10...that is 9 days from now (counting Saturday's and Sunday's)...


The 3-series convertible started production already and actually cars are shipping to the states. Yet, still no pricing. This is really starting to be annoying. However, no one here here can do anything about it.

-Brett


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

mwagner1 said:


> For goodness sakes, please leave the OP alone. He, like you, is only trying to make a living  :rofl:
> Cheers,


True... notice how he posts this stuff in this forum, to bring attention to himself and drive up business which should have been placed elsewhere so it is all for business. Ask him a question that does not include money in his pocket and you will get nothing in return (he also seems to steal other peoples info and post it as his own.... visit his blog). Jon will post the information when available and will not "tease". This thread is annoying because there was no indication that there would be any new pricing. Several people I talked about this to stated the same thing as Adrian (who by the way is always candid and helpful, he is NOT trying to just push his business every chance he gets, the guy even returns PM's from NON perspective customers while he is on vacation). BMW does not want to kill the value of the 2007 until it is absolutely necessary... when the first cars reach dealers or delivered for ED which coincide. Makes logical business sense. You can not imagine the nightmare that occurred this past year with the MINI new model coming out. Talk about killing the current model sales with the new one....
Some people will still get the 07 E60, myself included since I only will drive a manual and did not see the $200+ increase per month as a necessary expense for more HP and new electronics/interior, plus Auburn is no longer available. 
At this point if you committed to the 2008 E60 you are stuck unless you buy a 2007 off the lot so what does the price matter, you took the risk?
The E93 should be out sooner than later..... that car is going to sell like hot cakes!
Best of luck:thumbup:


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

OK,so here's the new pricing finally..............

335 sedan 38,900 up 200
335 coupe 40,800 up 200
335 xi coupe 42,600 up 200
335xi sedan 40,800
335 cnvt 49,100
the '08 5 series should be realeased today on centernet

increase of 100 on all Premium packes prices
increase on the destination charge to 775
335 Sport Package price increase by 100

Please call for more details


----------



## cokaer (Sep 19, 2006)

THANKS IRV!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

IrvRobinson said:


> 335 cnvt 49,100


:yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## cokaer (Sep 19, 2006)

IrvRobinson said:


> OK,so here's the new pricing finally..............
> 
> 335 sedan 38,900 up 200
> 335 coupe 40,800 up 200
> ...


Are ED Prices available?


----------



## CinANC (Feb 2, 2007)

More specifically, what most of us want to know is ED Wholesale, since most of us who have orders in the system have agreed to ED Wholesale plus $xxxx dealer margin.


----------



## cokaer (Sep 19, 2006)

CinANC said:


> More specifically, what most of us want to know is ED Wholesale, since most of us who have orders in the system have agreed to ED Wholesale plus $xxxx dealer margin.


Exactly. Also, I'm doing a lease, so I'll also need money factor and residual #s to calculate my payment. Has this info been released yet?


----------



## jd6552 (Jan 13, 2007)

CinANC said:


> More specifically, what most of us want to know is ED Wholesale, since most of us who have orders in the system have agreed to ED Wholesale plus $xxxx dealer margin.


+1

Thanks for the info Irv.


----------



## chaslee (Dec 13, 2002)

IrvRobinson said:


> OK,so here's the new pricing finally..............
> 
> 335 sedan 38,900 up 200
> 335 coupe 40,800 up 200
> ...


Can you let us know when the price increase occurs for the sedan and the various packages? Thanks.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

chaslee said:


> Can you let us know when the price increase occurs for the sedan and the various packages? Thanks.


It's effective for March production vehicles.


----------



## chaslee (Dec 13, 2002)

adrian's bmw said:


> It's effective for March production vehicles.


I am a little confused. Are they giving us something extra for the price increase? Is this typical for a mid-year increase? If looks like if one gets the Premium and Sports Packages, there will be an increase of almost $500 over the old price. Just wondering if we will be getting something extra for this increase. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2005)

Has the 2008 5 series pricing become available?


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Northcar said:


> On the main forum there is a post based upon "inside information" that the ED base price for the E93 twin turbo version will be something just above $42,000.00.


Just for clarification, I believe the $42,000 figure represents ED delivery invoice price (dealer cost), not ED MSRP. If accurate, ED MSRP will add approximately another $3000 for a ED European Delivery retail price closer to $45,000 for the base E93 twin turbo vert.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Northcar said:


> Just for clarification, I believe the $42,000 figure represents ED delivery invoice price (dealer cost), not ED MSRP. If accurate, ED MSRP will add approximately another $3000 for a ED European Delivery retail price closer to $45,000 for the base E93 twin turbo vert.


+ 1 ED MSRP is 45665 The pricing for the '08 5ers is out as well,contact your CA's for details


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks for the confirmation. Could you confirm the E93 328i ED prices as well.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

:str8pimpi

328i Convertible ED wholesale starts at $36,960; U.S. wholesale: $39,745 *$2,785 reasons to consider having an ED adventure in a 328i Convertible this Summer* 

335i Convertible ED wholesale starts at $42,010; U.S. wholesale: $45,170 *$3,160 reasons to consider having an ED adventure in a 335i Convertible this Summer*


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

soon we shall have lease rates,probably by next week !


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Lease rates are standard for now. Thus, it will be tiered based on FICO score. Kimer has a 335i Convertible she's picking up later this month and she was offered .00315 which is expected for a model coming out of the gate.


----------



## cokaer (Sep 19, 2006)

adrian's bmw said:


> Lease rates are standard for now. Thus, it will be tiered based on FICO score. Kimer has a 335i Convertible she's picking up later this month and she was offered .00315 which is expected for a model coming out of the gate.


I just got offered .00414 for ED of a 335xi, 36 mos and 15k miles.
This seems really high. Is this right?


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

cokaer said:


> I just got offered .00414 for ED of a 335xi, 36 mos and 15k miles.
> This seems really high. Is this right?


:jawdrop: Sounds right. BMW FS has tiered standard rates, so if you're also doing ED and adding 3 points- wow, it might be worth getting a 328xi on a two year lease and wait out for improved 335xi rates two years from now.


----------



## caveatesq (Jun 23, 2005)

cokaer said:


> I just got offered .00414 for ED of a 335xi, 36 mos and 15k miles.
> This seems really high. Is this right?


That sounds wrong to me. Standard BMW MF for the 335xi is .00320 plus the ED bump of 30 basis points results in a MF of .00350.

How is your credit? Adrian says that the standard rate offered is now tiered based on your FICO score - how this works has not yet been disclosed on this forum - but any credit issues that you've had may be driving up your rate.


----------



## cokaer (Sep 19, 2006)

caveatesq said:


> That sounds wrong to me. Standard BMW MF for the 335xi is .00320 plus the ED bump of 30 basis points results in a MF of .00350.
> 
> How is your credit? Adrian says that the standard rate offered is now tiered based on your FICO score - how this works has not yet been disclosed on this forum - but any credit issues that you've had may be driving up your rate.


Credit is perfect. I told the dealer his #s sound wrong and he just corrected rate. Now its 
.00364 (which .00319 plus .0003 ED plus .00015 waiver of security). Which sounds okay to me. Any disagreement?

Also, not sure whether or not to do the waiver of sercurity deposit. Anyone comments on that?

Thanks as always for the great insights offered on this board!


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

cokaer said:


> Credit is perfect. I told the dealer his #s sound wrong and he just corrected rate. Now its
> .00364 (which .00319 plus .0003 ED plus .00015 waiver of security). Which sounds okay to me. Any disagreement?


8.736***37; Ouch...I feel you're pain  Wife has a 335xi on order but in process of convincing her to change to 335i. She has a very high fico but still not sure how much that will change the standard .00320 rate + the ED adder. Better for us to do the 335i with a 24month and 7 MSDs. Makes much more sense.

Then this time next year it will be time to give up my 2002 330ci. By that time should be much easier to get into a 335xi plus get to do another ED. Then the year after that the wife's lease will end. I think I see a pattern developing. Hope im not becoming a pita for my CA with the changes.

Good luck.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

02330ci said:


> Then this time next year it will be time to give up my 2002 330ci. By that time should be much easier to get into a 335xi plus get to do another ED. Then the year after that the wife's lease will end. I think I see a pattern developing. Hope im not becoming a pita for my CA with the changes.
> 
> Good luck.


Oh yeah! That's why financial guru always tells people not to lease. 0.0032+0.0003 ED = 8.4***37; per month. At least a third of your payment is interest. But I guess it is better than cough up $50k up front and trade in again 3 years later.

Makes me realize I should open a leasing company.


----------



## cokaer (Sep 19, 2006)

mason said:


> Oh yeah! That's why financial guru always tells people not to lease. 0.0032+0.0003 ED = 8.4% per month. At least a third of your payment is interest. But I guess it is better than cough up $50k up front and trade in again 3 years later.
> 
> Makes me realize I should open a leasing company.


I could borrow $ to purchase at less than 6%.....
Given these rates, perhaps it time to rethink the lease.


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

mason said:


> Oh yeah! That's why financial guru always tells people not to lease. 0.0032+0.0003 ED = 8.4***37; per month. At least a third of your payment is interest. But I guess it is better than cough up $50k up front and trade in again 3 years later.
> 
> Makes me realize I should open a leasing company.


Read my post again. Thats why I said I was going to cancel the 335xi. Im not paying .0032. I have better things to do with my money then cough up 50k up front. Leasing does make sense with the right MF and MSD's.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

02330ci said:


> Read my post again. Thats why I said I was going to cancel the 335xi. Im not paying .0032. I have better things to do with my money then cough up 50k up front. Leasing does make sense with the right MF and MSD's.


I perfectly understand what you are conveying. I am in the midst of pricing at 335i as well. Playing the interest rate on excel allow me slice the numbers 9 ways to Sunday.


----------

